# Ladder tree stand



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I know this is not a deer story but, just thought i'd ask. Anyone have an old ladder tree stand that they are not using and would like to part with? Finally found a spot to hunt but, I don't have the funds to spend on any extra's right now. Maybe something cheap or willing to trade for. I'm in the Sugarland area also.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

We've made some cheap ones with 12 ft 2x4's as legs and 1x4's for steps. With the 1x's we notch the leg so it recess's in the 2x4 and its stronger. Light enough to carry alone. Bottom is normally 30" wide and runs to about 18 or 20 up stop for a place to sit/stand


----------



## electrichicken (Aug 29, 2009)

*blind*

Academy has on sale this week a cheap tree stand for $29.99 and the pogo pole 20' for $39.00


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank's fella's.


----------

